# New to me 55 gallon setup



## nitewolf (Feb 16, 2013)

As you can see from the first picture this is the 55 gallon tank I got (quite a steal actuall) Picked up everything in this pic minus the stand, but I was able to create my own stand with minimal work. 55 gallon tank, hoods/lights, heater, filter, all the decor, gravel and a few community fish for 100 bucks. Second picture is the tank in it's new home with me testing the stability of the stand I made, and the last picture is the tank as it stands right now. I want to add some more live plants to it a few more cory cats and some ghost shrimp. All in all it was a steal that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

gotta say i like it, my daughter would love it like the colors and decor not very tradittional but i think thats what i liek about it!


----------



## nitewolf (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you. My Fiance and I like things unique, so hence the different look to the tank. I'll try to add some more pictures I took the other night of the "residents" of the tank lol


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

just noticed i see ur heaters standing straight up and down, put them on a angle they operate much better this way.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome! What sorts of fish are in there?


----------



## nitewolf (Feb 16, 2013)

Gouramis, cory cats, platys, mollys, an angel fish, black neon tetras and a few of the survivors that came with the tank. It's all community fish. Glad you like it. My next step is converting it to sand instead of gravel.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

thinking of doing the same to mine evetually, just keep procrastinating cause i know how much of a undertaking thtas going to be


----------

